# Guernseys for Sale



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

2013 Hoosier Classic Guernsey Sale
Sponsored by the Indiana Guernsey Breeders Assn.

Saturday, September 14
Bearcreek Farms, Bryant, Ind.

check website for more details

Indiana GBA website - indianagba.wix.com

Carol Riggs, secretary - [email protected]


----------

